# Rogers SIM with jailbreak?



## locash (Feb 2, 2006)

Do i need my rogers sim in before i jailbreak it and unlock it?
Or can i jailbreak and unlock with the at&t sim in and there and then later place my rogers sim in. thanks.

Mitch


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Put your Rogers SIM in first, then leave it in.


----------



## locash (Feb 2, 2006)

weird. i in LA right now. when i unlocke my phone w my rogers sim in. it says at&t is my carrier. is that right?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

locash said:


> weird. i in LA right now. when i unlocke my phone w my rogers sim in. it says at&t is my carrier. is that right?


It means you're getting raped on roaming charges.


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

HAHAHAHA - ok I am sorry!!!!!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

locash said:


> Do i need my rogers sim in before i jailbreak it and unlock it?
> Or can i jailbreak and unlock with the at&t sim in and there and then later place my rogers sim in. thanks.
> 
> Mitch



When you jailbreak the iPhone, you're giving the device the ability to run third-party applications. That's a process that is entirely separate from unlocking your iPhone so that it will accept a SIM card other than AT&T's. If you are running a jailbroken, unlocked iPhone in the US, it's going to roam and connect with whatever local provider it can find. 

By the way...you can save quite a lot of $$ by purchasing a roaming plan from Rogers before you go stateside. That way, you specify who your LD carrier will be for calls and you get a substantially lower rate. *But* you have to buy it before you go and time it so that it gets added at the start of your billing cycle (and removed before the end of that same cycle).


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Once unlocked, you can easily interchange SIMS while travelling. Just slap in a pay as you go SIM card from the US. 

Rogers raped me a few months ago when I used my phone in New York for a few calls... had at least $60 in long distance (@75 cents per minute).


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

zlinger said:


> Rogers raped me a few months ago when I used my phone in New York for a few calls... had at least $60 in long distance (@75 cents per minute).


Actually it wasn't Rogers...unless you specify your LD carrier while roaming, you automatically pay whatever the roaming company wants to charge you. That cost gets passed to Rogers who then bill you. That's why you are better off to pay for a plan in advance, keeping it only for the duration of your travel.


----------



## locash (Feb 2, 2006)

thats what i did (bought some US minutes before i came down) i always do. But when i had the sim in my razr it said cingular was my provider. when i threw it in the iphone (which i jailbroke it with the at&t sim in.....then put my rogers card in and unlocked it). It says At&T. thats why i thought it was weird. 

My other question is so what itunes (ver) do i need to run now? i have a macbook that i am using to charge it but have not connected it to itunes (i just decline opening it)(its a brand new itunes install from before i got the iphone).

Im just using it wifi now. its pretty sweet. just curious why it switched carrieres from verizon (with my razr) to at&t with my iphone. Using the same sim.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

AT&T and Cingular are the same thing (as a result of several mergers, it went from AT&T to Cingular to AT&T again over the course of 3 years). The iPhone is a newer device...so it would already have the name-change implemented right away, while the RAZR probably had the Cingular name cached.


----------

